# Camper shopping



## RebeccaS6176 (Apr 28, 2017)

Hello everyone! New to the site, and thought I'd join to get advice and opinions from the experts! My husband and I are shopping for campers, and want to know which brands give you the best bang for your buck, and the best quality! We live in Ohio, and have been really interested in the Jayco's. Some dealers are trying to get us in to the Keystones. If it makes a difference, we are looking at the BH models with the queen in the front. My son is 14, and 6'1" so the double bunk is best. Any other brands you all think we should take a look at?Like to stay around $15,000-$18,000. Thanks! ?


----------



## Actadh (Jul 17, 2016)

You have some great dealership options in Ohio - Specialty, General, Camping World etc. - but don't forget the smaller dealers such as Irvine's in Little Hocking.

Jayco is a fine brand and has a good warranty. I went with Shasta and have been extremely satisfied.


----------



## RebeccaS6176 (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks! We have been looking local. Hoping the fall brings us much better prices. ?


----------

